# CASPOL is set, why does .NET 2.0 hate me?



## I HATE CASPOL (Jul 9, 2009)

Wasn't sure if I should put this here, in the security topic, or in the XP topic. Seems to be related to all 3 but I don't want to spam multiple folders. If it belongs elsewhere, let me know.

I'm a tester who is testing a web app that requires the client grant .NET 2.0 full trust security to the server they're hitting. 

I've set it hundreds of times in the past, by either using a GUI that accompanies the program or the Caspol -ag, etc method. 

According to both Caspol and the .NET 2.0 Configuration Tool, the machine level security is set correctly. I run a "Caspol -all -lg" on my PC and a working PC and they are exactly identical. But when the program attempts to access the server I receive the "Object doesn't support this property or method" that I've previously only seen when Caspol security is not set. 

This seemed to happen sometime after I installed the .NET 2.0 SDK. I've since uninstalled the SDK and tried the following steps to resolve:


I have reset my IE security to defaults

Tried setting .NET security for and accessing multiple servers

Added servers to the IE trusted sites list - though I shouldn't need to unless I'm using Vista or IE7+ (I'm using XP and IE6). I've also confirmed that the IE6 settings for .NET and Security in general match that of working PCs.

Uninstalled frameworks starting with 3.5 all the way to 1.0.

Used the tool supplied by Microsoft to clean up after .NET Framework uninstalls. 

Re-installed the frameworks in order (both just to 2.0, and all the way to 3.5) with no luck.

I've been dealing with this for weeks - having to remote desktop into other PC's to perform my testing. The developer who created the program just spent an hour on my PC and is as confused as I am.

The next step is formatting my PC and reinstalling everything which I'd prefer to avoid. 

Any help would be appreciated.

P.S. I've attached a screenshot of the "caspol -all -lg" results so you know I'm not crazy. The results match other working PC's exactly. :upset:


----------

